# Sudden Platy death



## Plecostamus

My female Swordtail Platy died yesterday. The problem is that I can't figure out why.

She looked fine less than an hour before, the tank may be slightly overstock (according to the one inch of fish per gallon rule) but it had been stable with no deaths for two years and the ammonia levels were fine.

The Platy was two years old and born in that tank.

Any ideas waht might have happened? Do I need to be worried for my other fish?


----------



## petlover516

what happened in that "less than an hour" before? what size tank is it? what are the tank-mates?


----------



## Plecostamus

petlover516 said:


> what happened in that "less than an hour" before? what size tank is it? what are the tank-mates?


About 45 minutes before I walked into the room where my tank is and she was swimming around fine.

It's a 10 Gallon.

The Tank mates are a Pleco, Kissing Gourami, a Tiger Barb and a Corydora.

They've been together like that for two years.


----------



## DarkRevoultions

Plecostamus said:


> About 45 minutes before I walked into the room where my tank is and she was swimming around fine.
> 
> It's a 10 Gallon.
> 
> The Tank mates are a Pleco, Kissing Gourami, a Tiger Barb and a Corydora.
> 
> They've been together like that for two years.


Had there been something wrong in your water?? Or maybe your Gourami stressed it out.. but I cannot help much because I don't have enough information to "diagnose" the problem.. if that's how you say it xD


----------



## Plecostamus

The water was at the same levels it had been at for two years and the Gourami has been there for the same amount of time.

Thanks though.


----------



## ELewandowski

damn, that sux. Was the barb bothering her? could it have been stress?


----------



## DarkRevoultions

Plecostamus said:


> The water was at the same levels it had been at for two years and the Gourami has been there for the same amount of time.
> 
> Thanks though.


Oh I see. I heard that platy's like different waters. So you might have different water settings that don't match to the Platy...

Platy's and Molly's can stay in Freshwater their entire life and also live in Saltwater too. 

So they might want brackish waters or freshwater with more salinity inside it.


----------



## timbo83

it could be a ammo spike


----------



## eaglesfan3711

Okay, I'm going to clear something up right now, and I'm sure I'll be telling other people this. You don't have to listen to that inch per gallon rule. If you keep the tank clean and have a peaceful setup you will be fine. 

As for the swordtail, tiger barbs and gouramis won't harrass a sword. Swords are very defensive and they won't let anyone push them around.

There are two possibilities as to why it died. 
1. An ammonia spike. Of all fish, swordtails are probably the second most tempramental to spikes behind neon tets. That is one possibility.
2. THe other possibility is that it died of old age. Swordtails have a lifespan of 2-3 years. It may have just been time for it to go.


----------



## Plecostamus

eaglesfan3711 said:


> Okay, I'm going to clear something up right now, and I'm sure I'll be telling other people this. You don't have to listen to that inch per gallon rule. If you keep the tank clean and have a peaceful setup you will be fine.
> 
> As for the swordtail, tiger barbs and gouramis won't harrass a sword. Swords are very defensive and they won't let anyone push them around.
> 
> There are two possibilities as to why it died.
> 1. An ammonia spike. Of all fish, swordtails are probably the second most tempramental to spikes behind neon tets. That is one possibility.
> 2. THe other possibility is that it died of old age. Swordtails have a lifespan of 2-3 years. It may have just been time for it to go.


It was probably old age. I checked the ammonia level immediatly after I found her and they were fine.

She was about one and a half years old (she was born in that tank.)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BlueSaphire

Plecostamus said:


> About 45 minutes before I walked into the room where my tank is and she was swimming around fine.
> 
> It's a 10 Gallon.
> 
> The Tank mates are a Pleco, Kissing Gourami, a Tiger Barb and a Corydora.
> 
> They've been together like that for two years.


I would never suggest keeping those fish together, even if they had been fine for 2 years some fish wil suddenly "turn" on other fish I know someone that had a betta in a tank with other fish and everything was going fine, she left for work and when she got back every single one of the fish was dead exept the betta and they all had bite marks in them. What did her body look like after she died? Were there any bite marks?


----------



## Fishboydanny1

the fish could have died, and the betta could have just tried them as a snack after they died. the betta could've just not been as affected from a sudden chemical change as the others... it doesn't necicarily mean that the betta killed them... tank size ?


----------



## BlueSaphire

Fishboydanny1 said:


> the fish could have died, and the betta could have just tried them as a snack after they died. the betta could've just not been as affected from a sudden chemical change as the others... it doesn't necicarily mean that the betta killed them... tank size ?


Yes I do agree with that, I don't know the tank size but I don't think they new much about fish, especially because after that she KILLED the betta even though it may have been her fault!*y2


----------

